# Maserati for Uber?



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

Whatcha think?


----------



## I.P.Daily (Jan 5, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> Whatcha think?


Thinking, like Maseratis, is overrated....like when seeing Whatcha. 

But now that I 'think' about it, a bigger question would be - why don't people include their own opinion when they post?


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

I.P.Daily said:


> Thinking, like Maseratis, is overrated.... especially when seeing poor grammar.
> 
> But now that I 'think' about it, a bigger question would be - why don't people include their own opinion when they post?


I guess it's becuase it's too late in the night for either of your suggestions, I.P.Daily, sorry. I was just asking, because I saw some nice ones slightly used in my target price range.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If you spend that much money in general even used and buy a sedan for uber you are a fool, better off with a suv


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> I guess it's becuase it's too late in the night for either of your suggestions, I.P.Daily, sorry. I was just asking, because I saw some nice ones slightly used in my target price range.


If they are in your price range you haven't calculated the maintenance that will be required after you buy it. There is nothing cheap about working on a Maserati. Dare you to take it to Jiffy lube.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> If they are in your price range you haven't calculated the maintenance that will be required after you buy it. There is nothing cheap about working on a Maserati. Dare you to take it to Jiffy lube.


 I don't think they have extra virgin olive oil at Jiffy Lube


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ok, let me explain.
I drive on average 8-9000 miles/ month.
I use the express drive rental from Lyft via Hertz.
I’ve been doing that now for a year.
I have my own car- a 2013 Ford Taurus ecoboost, but chronic mechanical issues have prompted me to garage it.
The year before last, all the money I made driving my car went to repairs. This past year, I took advantage of the express drive program, and have had $0.00 in maintenance,$0.00 for insurance, $0.00 in towing expenses, and $0.00 in a cars depreciation value.
So far, I’ve driven people in 2015 year or newer cars x5 (5x meaning the number of cars I’ve swapped for other models).
I plan to keep using Lyfts express drive program throughout the week.
What I am planning to do, is to buy a nice luxury car to drive around S.F. and the surrounding Bay Area on Fridays and Saturdays. I take Sundays off.

Now, with all that out of the way, does anyone think a Maserati a good idea?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I honestly wouldnt even buy a Maserati even if I was looking in that price range and class and wasn't using it for uber


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I honestly wouldnt even buy a Maserati even if I was looking in that price range and class and wasn't using it for uber


Ok ty Kodyhead.

Because I was thinking a black BMW X6 also, or a Cadillac.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Needs to be something even less reliable. I’m thinking Fiat 500X or a Alfa Romeo Gulia. 

Can strike a killer pose on the side of the road while your Italian car gives you a steam bath of antifreeze.

(Source: I’m Italian, we can’t make reliable cars. Run away!)


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

SurginGeneral said:


> Needs to be something even less reliable. I'm thinking Fiat 500X or a Alfa Romeo Gulia.
> 
> Can strike a killer pose on the side of the road while your Italian car gives you a steam bath of antifreeze.
> 
> (Source: I'm Italian, we can't make reliable cars. Run away!)


Lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Drivemode916 said:


> Ok ty Kodyhead.
> 
> Because I was thinking a black BMW X6 also, or a Cadillac.


I personally would lease a Cadillac or BMW but would never buy one


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> Ok, let me explain.
> I drive on average 8-9000 miles/ month.
> I use the express drive rental from Lyft via Hertz.
> I've been doing that now for a year.
> ...


Nope. It is a terrible idea. If you think your Ford is causing your mechanical issues wait until the finicky Maserati starts acting up. Why drive a nice car like that for a ride-share vehicle? Will the license plate read UBERFUL, pronounced UBER FOOL?


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Nope. It is a terrible idea. If you think your Ford is causing your mechanical issues wait until the finicky Maserati starts acting up. Why drive a nice car like that for a ride-share vehicle? Will the license plate read UBERFUL, pronounced UBER FOOL?


It's because I'm driving for a living, and need to "live it up" a little on the weekends....

It's ok though, because I'm having a terrible time finding cars I would drive which qualify for Lyft and Uber's higher end lineup


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> It's because I'm driving for a living, and need to "live it up" a little on the weekends....
> 
> It's ok though, because I'm having a terrible time finding cars I would drive which qualify for Lyft and Uber's higher end lineup


Live it up, by going on a vacation, away from this line of work. Driving a nice car is not living it up, in my opinion. Especially for ride-share.


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

So, 25 bucks for a 2.5 mile ride that takes 9 minutes is not a good idea? If you want to make an $600 car payment on a high end ride, you will only have to do 8 or 9 a day on weekends, and you're done. ( This isn't including the rest of the weeks pay+ 200 for the final weekend each month)



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Live it up, by going on a vacation, away from this line of work. Driving a nice car is not living it up, in my opinion. Especially for ride-share.


But I agree with you, Uber_Yota_916, living it up does mean something else other than ridesharing


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

Drivemode916 said:


> Now, with all that out of the way, does anyone think a Maserati a good idea?


Save your money for something better. Maserati's are made with dodge dart components and have poor quality interiors overall. Don't believe me, watch the video review.


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hmm...doesn’t look good for Maserati. Why would they even think to try and get away with something like that? I just don’t get it... 
Ty for the heads up, Bozzy! You saved me from a nightmare!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Not the same car, but here's some input:

I have a 650i Gran Coupe that I use for SELECT/ Premier whenever I drive up to DC since Richmond only has X/Lyft.

I drove it during the month of November. I no longer do rideshare in this car.

In a nutshell: NOT WORTH IT since there is a lack of frequent demand for this service.


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

Drivemode916 said:


> Hmm...doesn't look good for Maserati. *Why would they even think to try and get away with *


Ever since Chrysler bought them the brand has been on the decline. It's a shame really, they had some cool cars back in the day.

One thing I do recommend you invest into is a subscription to Consumer Reports. Their reviews done for cars is well worth the monthly subscription when you are looking at buying a car, especially a luxury one.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SurginGeneral said:


> Needs to be something even less reliable. I'm thinking Fiat 500X or a Alfa Romeo Gulia.
> 
> Can strike a killer pose on the side of the road while your Italian car gives you a steam bath of antifreeze.
> 
> (Source: I'm Italian, we can't make reliable cars. Run away!)


We heartily recommend a recent-model German car.

To help restore and boost your national pride.



backcountryrez said:


> Not the same car, but here's some input:
> 
> I have a 650i Gran Coupe that I use for SELECT/ Premier whenever I drive up to DC since Richmond only has X/Lyft.
> 
> ...


93 grand and not even an M???


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Drivemode916 said:


> Whatcha think?


You have issues is what I think.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Drivemode916 said:


> Ok, let me explain.
> I drive on average 8-9000 miles/ month.
> I use the express drive rental from Lyft via Hertz.
> I've been doing that now for a year.
> ...


Unless it seats 5 persons, Uber won't allow it. Has to have 4 doors and 5 seat belts.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Tom Harding said:


> Unless it seats 5 persons, Uber won't allow it. Has to have 4 doors and 5 seat belts.


Thats a Porsche Panamera issue (which uber overlooks), not a Maserati Ghibli/Quattroporte problem

I briefly entertained the idea until I saw the interiors, those beauties look like 90s dodge on the inside


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

imo....if you can afford Rati, get it!!! I purchased a 7 series BMW just out of warranty and not needing too much maintenance. Ppl think i'm crazy for driving it on Uber X, but I look at it in a different way. I'll put some miles on it but it doesn't matter bc the warranty has ended. I'll do all of the maintenance, repairs, ad upgrades I want while it's my "business vehicle" and it'll all be tax deductible. In 6 months i'll purchase a little cheap car and all will be good.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

RoyalTee85 said:


> imo....if you can afford Rati, get it!!! I purchased a 7 series BMW just out of warranty and not needing too much maintenance. Ppl think i'm crazy for driving it on Uber X, but I look at it in a different way. I'll put some miles on it but it doesn't matter bc the warranty has ended. I'll do all of the maintenance, repairs, ad upgrades I want while it's my "business vehicle" and it'll all be tax deductible. In 6 months i'll purchase a little cheap car and all will be good.


Thats because you are crazy.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Go for it, it's only money!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> Ok ty Kodyhead.
> 
> Because I was thinking a black BMW X6 also, or a Cadillac.


Cadillac is good cheap to repair and cheap to buy used

X6 is no good X5 with a 3rd row would be better Select/XL Premier/Plus/LuxSUV

Maseratis are pretty overrated much better cars in the price range that are more reliable and cheaper to work on , You buy a Maserati for the badge


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Drivemode916 said:


> It's because I'm driving for a living, and need to "live it up" a little on the weekends....
> 
> It's ok though, because I'm having a terrible time finding cars I would drive which qualify for Lyft and Uber's higher end lineup


And here I am, driving my prius during the week and 'living it up' in my upper trim honda accord on days off.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberLuxbod said:


> Thats because you are crazy.


Ive seen crazier

There used to be an old, long-ineligible-for-Select Merc S-klasse in Jenny pen.

V10 or V12 i forget

Driver was crazy aggro too


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What ever you expect to earn for upgrading to Select, deduct 70% and thats how much youll actually make. 

Select demand is no where near X demand unless you are in a sweet spot in your city in a decent market.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you’re wealthy it’s a good idea.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

My Maserati does 185. I still have my license, but now I don't drive. I have a Prius out in the flat. Raise the rates and maybe I'll be back.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

Get the lowest priced car that qualifies for SELECT. Most (96%) riders are 1-2 passengers. No need for SUVs. Consider a 300 Series, 4 cyl, BMW or Mercedes with Eco Boost for gas economy. Drive ONLY SELECT, never accept UBERx unless in 3.5x surge mode. NEVER accept Pool.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Driver Ed said:


> Get the lowest priced car that qualifies for SELECT. Most (96%) riders are 1-2 passengers. No need for SUVs. Consider a 300 Series, 4 cyl, BMW or Mercedes with Eco Boost for gas economy. Drive ONLY SELECT, never accept UBERx unless in 3.5x surge mode. NEVER accept Pool.


Uhm... "Ecoboost" is a Ford marketing moniker for Turbocharged. No more, no less.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Driver Ed said:


> Get the lowest priced car that qualifies for SELECT. Most (96%) riders are 1-2 passengers. No need for SUVs. Consider a 300 Series, 4 cyl, BMW or Mercedes with Eco Boost for gas economy. Drive ONLY SELECT, never accept UBERx unless in 3.5x surge mode. NEVER accept Pool.


I don't know about your market but most markets a 2x X ride pays out slightly better than a select ride 
I'll go to X if surge is over 1.9 but usually I try to wait out a surge xl ride as those are my day makers . Or the ultra u common Primetime lux suv


----------

